# Anyone keep native fish?



## Sock Puppet (Apr 7, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone keeps native fish in thier aquarium at home? 

I currently have snake-head gudgeon & empire gudgeon. Have previously owned purple spot gudgeon (also bred these), various rainbows, sleepy cod, salmon tail catfish, eel tail catfish. 

Would love to see what native fish other people have! 















http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...rium-fish-natives-1334/sleepy-cod-2-12263.jpg













http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...aquarium-fish-natives-1334/empire-4-12261.jpg


----------



## Dragon1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice fish!


----------



## Mle00 (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice! Australia has so many beautiful native fish, makes me wonder why on earth people keep gold fish?? All our gudgeons & rainbows are in ponds so we never see much of them . My all time fave is definately the saratoga (leichardi) very charismatic pets!


----------



## Mle00 (Apr 7, 2009)

()()


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 7, 2009)

Cheers, yeah I'd love a 'toga, pretty exe tho'


----------



## Australis (Apr 7, 2009)

I have some gudgeon's


----------



## miley_take (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a murray cod. No pics on me, he's hard to take pics of


----------



## Mle00 (Apr 7, 2009)

Juvie saras go for about $100 up here, they last though our last was over seven years old when she decided she could fly


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 7, 2009)

Mle00 said:


> Juvie saras go for about $100 up here, they last though our last was over seven years old when she decided she could fly


 
Yeah, heard they don't mind a jump every now & then. Usually don't see juvi saratoga in Sydney for less than $150, & sometimes hard to find. I couldn't keep em at the mo' anyway, a young one could get killed by my snakehead & a bigger one could kill my empire gudgeon! For some reason the two gudgeon species get along OK though.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice fish. i used to have a Barramundi, and a heap of rainbows. Then got rid of them..
A pet shop down the road has some cheap baby Spangleds, so I am hopeing to get one soon..


----------



## Australis (Apr 7, 2009)

trouser_snake6 said:


> Nice fish. i used to have a Barramundi, and a heap of rainbows. Then got rid of them..
> A pet shop down the road has some cheap baby Spangleds, so I am hopeing to get one soon..



They want to be cheap, considering there freely available from your local creek.


----------



## MatE (Apr 7, 2009)

Had a eastern cod for a while he was awesome used to eat whatever i put in his tank ,ended up putting him in a mates huge dam as he got to big.


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a pair of empire gudgeons in my tank, that are very fat !!


----------



## Australis (Apr 7, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> I have a pair of empire gudgeons in my tank, that are very fat !!



... i wouldn't mind seeing some photos Mrs I.


----------



## Tsubakai (Apr 7, 2009)

Currently have

Three snakehead gudgeons
Two eel-tail catfish
Five salmon-tail catfish
Sleepy cod
Tarpon
Banded puffer
Mudskipper
Two red and two silver scats

Would like a jardini saratoga, australian lungfish and a murray cod but no space for them at the moment.


----------



## coz666 (Apr 7, 2009)

mouth almighty , red scat , mangrove jack , eels
and i own an aquarium with plenty of other lovely aussies


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 8, 2009)

Awesome to see a lot of like minded people! Go the Aussie natives!! Keep those comments coming!! Would love to see some pics of anyones fish too. 

Hey Coz666 & Tsubakai, do you keep the scats & the puffer in a community tank? If so, do you have probs with them nipping fins of other fish??

If anyone knows where I can get a decent size sleepy cod in the Sydney metro area, please let me know, haven't seen them on sale for ages & want to replace the one I lost recently. Watching it stalk & smash feeder fish (barbs) was awesome!


----------



## Kris (Apr 8, 2009)

We had a Mangrove Jack for about 18months. Great fish, intelligent and lots of fun to watch destroy rats, mice geckoes and chicken necks. Another interesting fish I kept was a Moses Perch that was switched over to fresh water. It was probably the prettiest fish I've kept in a tank.
If I had another large tank it would be a toss up between another Jack or an Dovii(American Cichlid). A Bullrout would be nice too.
Cheers,

Kris.


----------



## obsessive (Apr 8, 2009)

I love australian fish. I have a few at the moment. I had to sell my Saratoga leichardti to try cut down in tank space and maintenance. I still have two barramundi that are over a foot each, a Tandanus catfish, two Rhendals catfish, a school of Crimson spot rainbows and an OZ lungfish.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 8, 2009)

Sooty grunter, redclaw, empire gudgeons, rainbowfish, native shrimp and pacific blue eyes. Have also had eel tailed cats, jungle perch, mangrove jack plus a heap of saltwater natives.
Spangles perch aren't the most friendly tank inhabitants, although better by far than sooties. Sooties will kill a jack or barra more than twice their size.
Here's a nice snakehead


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 8, 2009)

Magpie said:


> Sooty grunter, redclaw, empire gudgeons, rainbowfish, native shrimp and pacific blue eyes. Have also had eel tailed cats, jungle perch, mangrove jack plus a heap of saltwater natives.
> Spangles perch aren't the most friendly tank inhabitants, although better by far than sooties. Sooties will kill a jack or barra more than twice their size.
> Here's a nice snakehead
> 
> Oh man, check out those colours!!!! Great looking fish Magpie, is that a wild fish, or in a pond? Never seen one coloured up like that!!


----------



## Ned_fisch (Apr 8, 2009)

Australis said:


> They want to be cheap, considering there freely available from your local creek.


 
Yeah, I know that you can get them from freshwater creeks/lagoons or whatever, just dont know where to go.


----------



## Tsubakai (Apr 9, 2009)

Tonksy said:


> Awesome to see a lot of like minded people! Go the Aussie natives!! Keep those comments coming!! Would love to see some pics of anyones fish too.
> 
> Hey Coz666 & Tsubakai, do you keep the scats & the puffer in a community tank? If so, do you have probs with them nipping fins of other fish??
> 
> If anyone knows where I can get a decent size sleepy cod in the Sydney metro area, please let me know, haven't seen them on sale for ages & want to replace the one I lost recently. Watching it stalk & smash feeder fish (barbs) was awesome!



My scats are in with the mudskipper and all get along fine. The puffer is on his own cause he was only small when I got him and I don't trust him not to nip fins.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 9, 2009)

obsessive said:


> and an OZ lungfish.


Lungfish have so much character, definitely a top fish.
They also love coming up to feed from your hand 

How big is yours?


----------



## obsessive (Apr 9, 2009)

Chrisreptile said:


> Lungfish have so much character, definitely a top fish.
> They also love coming up to feed from your hand
> 
> How big is yours?


 
They are definitly an awesome fish, and something people don't see everyday. He is always welcoming me when I come home from work and swims around waiting for a feed. He is about 40cm now

Here are some pics of him taken a while ago...I'll have to update soon.


----------



## Drazzy (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice lung fish!

I use to keep 2 Eel Tailed catfish and they definatly had character too;

Anyone know where you can get a lung fish in Adelaide area ?


----------



## obsessive (Apr 9, 2009)

Drazzy said:


> Nice lung fish!
> 
> I use to keep 2 Eel Tailed catfish and they definatly had character too;
> 
> Anyone know where you can get a lung fish in Adelaide area ?


 
You'd be best to talk to Gordon from Ceratodus.com. He is the only breeder in the world and any legally kept specimen has been supplied from him. he has also bred a batch of leucistic lungfish, definitly something I will be getting in the future when the price comes down.

Eel tails are great! I had a couple, but sold one because he was getting too aggressive in my community tank. They are full of character. I found a good pic of when my two were still little fighting over an earth worm.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 9, 2009)

Great pic Obsessive, natives love their worms eh? My female Empire especially looks funny after grabbing a large worm, swimming around with a "wriggly cigar" haha. My salmon tail cat hoovers up any leftovers (if any). Awesome lungy too, by the way!


----------



## obsessive (Apr 9, 2009)

Tonksy said:


> Great pic Obsessive, natives love their worms eh? My female Empire especially looks funny after grabbing a large worm, swimming around with a "wriggly cigar" haha. My salmon tail cat hoovers up any leftovers (if any). Awesome lungy too, by the way!


 
Thanks... I'm usually quite bad at taking pics but I do manage to have the rare good photo come around.

I lost both my salmon tail cats a few months back  They were about a foot long each and they would ahnialate worms.

I just emailed Ceratodus to see if I can get my hands on a leucistic lung fish. The first one, Sowy went for 10k. Hopefully I can get one a bit cheaper.


----------



## imalizard (Apr 9, 2009)

I keep flat-headed gudgeons, rainbow fish, fire something gudgeons, shrimp and jolly tails.

Is there any natives that would go in a tank that is 120cmx35cmx45cm? (LxHxW)

Daniel


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 9, 2009)

obsessive said:


> Thanks... I'm usually quite bad at taking pics but I do manage to have the rare good photo come around.
> 
> I lost both my salmon tail cats a few months back  They were about a foot long each and they would ahnialate worms.
> 
> I just emailed Ceratodus to see if I can get my hands on a leucistic lung fish. The first one, Sowy went for 10k. Hopefully I can get one a bit cheaper.


 

Yeah, I went & looked at the Ceratodas site after reading your post, saw the pics of snowy. Didn't realise they'd be that exe, do you mind me asking how much your lungfish was?


----------



## Sock Puppet (Apr 9, 2009)

imalizard said:


> I keep flat-headed gudgeons, rainbow fish, fire something gudgeons, shrimp and jolly tails.
> 
> Is there any natives that would go in a tank that is 120cmx35cmx45cm? (LxHxW)
> 
> Daniel


 
My tank is a 4ft tank (same size as yours), community tank with various size fish in it. The snakehead & salmon tail I have (& sleepy cod & eel tail cats I've had) range/d from about 15-25cm & seem to do OK. If I was to have a few larger fish I'd probably want a bit bigger tank, especially considering other fish in there that don't get that big (empire gudgeon, rainbows etc)


----------



## obsessive (Apr 11, 2009)

Tonksy said:


> Yeah, I went & looked at the Ceratodas site after reading your post, saw the pics of snowy. Didn't realise they'd be that exe, do you mind me asking how much your lungfish was?


 
My lung was $550, that was a normal one and definitly worth it. I'm still waiting on a reply for a price on a snowy.


imalizard, some rhendals or golden eel tails would suit a tank that size, they don't grow as large as the tandanus and aren't aggressive either. You can also go with some blue eyes and hardy heads and purple spotted gudgeons,


----------



## australia09 (Apr 11, 2009)

we have barramundi 7 in fact and they eat heaps


----------



## obsessive (Apr 11, 2009)

You don't want a couple more do you Australia09? I have two over a foot long each Iam trying to get rid of.


----------



## australia09 (Apr 11, 2009)

haha, just stock the rivers  ah jokin could you imagie the fisheries goig off :S
were growing ours for the table


----------



## Goodoo (Apr 13, 2009)

Here is my cod. This is a video of him taking a grasshopper off the surface.

[video=youtube;pdGfR4tK0eg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdGfR4tK0eg&feature=channel_page[/video]


----------



## Rep-Style (Apr 13, 2009)

ive got a 30inch long finned eel


----------

